# Bolivar Surf



## kctexag97 (Mar 20, 2007)

For all the weekend warriors out there this holiday weekend, here is a little glimpse of how the surf has been the last week. Don't worry about trying to find that trout green water. Fish have been easy on skitterwalks early, switching to super spooks as it gets later and the water gets a little choppy. The bigger fish in the first pic was over 8. Compare it to the size of the skitterwalk. Several more over 8 were released this past week, along with a lot of 7's. Good Luck.


----------

